# Custom Cantilevers; Not Mine.



## Superman1984 (Oct 21, 2020)

So I came across this online & am about 50/50 on trying it; 
What do you think about the strength & safety of doing so? I like the look of it, would use thicker rear forks & steel + guessets. I don't really love cantilever frames but love the way these are done. Would love to stretch 1 out like the 1st pic & then before paint weld it up like the 2nd. Comments & Opinions Welcome


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 21, 2020)

I like the stance on that one with a small adjustment to level the frame. I'm guessing there is vertical flex like most stretched bikes for a cushy ride which is nice since standing to ride a stretch is normally not a "thing". Don't like cantilever frames? Try something else more to your liking.    Straight bar, camelback, roadster frames do it for you? Get a cheap frame and give it a go! Maybe sketch out different frame styles to find what appeals to your eye or what works best for the added metal work you want to add. Sure wish I would finally learn to weld.......

Good luck!


----------



## 1motime (Oct 21, 2020)

They both have the right look.  The first one is going to require a reach that the human body might not be capable of!  The second is doable and would be outrageous with the right colors and parts!


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 21, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I like the stance on that one with a small adjustment to level the frame. I'm guessing there is vertical flex like most stretched bikes for a cushy ride which is nice since standing to ride a stretch is normally not a "thing". Don't like cantilever frames? Try something else more to your liking.    Straight bar, camelback, roadster frames do it for you? Get a cheap frame and give it a go! Maybe sketch out different frame styles to find what appeals to your eye or what works best for the added metal work you want to add. Sure wish I would finally learn to weld.......
> 
> Good luck!



I meant they just seem so plain jane. There are Niiice Looking & Well Done bikes that are cantilevers don't get me wrong but I wouldn't want 1 not dressed to impress me. I learned to weld a little bit from my dad with an OLD Lincoln Dial Arc stick welder. I am no professional but I don't bubble gum as bad as some I have seen  I trust myself enough to weld car frames & think it may be seen by somebody hahaha. Never too old to learn & it can come in handy with what you can build or repair.

PS I have some of those frames -camel back & roadster?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 22, 2020)

Very cool @Superman1984 ! It would be cool to see what you do with this idea!


----------

